# Wildcrete USA - The most realistic 3D targets in the world!



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

And just so that you can see we do more than just African targets, here is a nice Turkey we make:









And the T-Rex. Just for a sense of scale, I am 6' tall.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

Thank you. I am hoping you start seeing them at tournaments and events soon.


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

For those that would like to see these targets in person, we will be at the NFAA Las Vegas Shoot. Booth numbers have not yet been assigned, but we will share that information when we get it.

I won't have room for the full target line, but will bring what I can. Are there any specific animals you really want to see there?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Sent you an email


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

We will be in booth 109 at the Vegas Shoot. If there are any animals in particular you would like to see in person, let me know. I have limited booth space and vehicle space so I cannot bring the entire line, unfortunately.


----------

